# Strange Truck Dream...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Last night I dreamed I ordered a 3" PA body lift for the F150. Rode over to the local truck supply and asked how much would they charge to install it for me. $360 was the reply. haha... I said that's quite outrageous. They had some 35" TSL Radials sittin there on 20" rims and I said, these would look sweet on there too... If I buy them from you maybe we can just work out a deal on the lift install... They agreed. 

Then I woke up... 




I have no idea where it came from, but now the urge to buy the lift is stronger than ever! haha...


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hahaha do it but don't go with tsl radials. So much better tires put there lol. Imo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I know, for some reason that's just what was in the dream.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

What year model f150 do you have p?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

'03


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

No more tacos before bedtime for you!

besides........money spent on that would make a nice down payment on a new brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... yeah no kiddin. For what tires cost these days, buying them would just about buy a new brute. OR make a DP on a RZR.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good p here's mine as she sits. Gonna put a 3 in body 35 nitto trail grapplers and some 18 inch wheels come income tax season.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's how I want mine to look. If I can ever save up I just want to crank the tb's and get some 295 trail grapplers. But dang tires are high!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah but good thing I work at tire kingdom so we get a decent price on them. 


And that's all I did with mine was cranked on the torsion bars and Maxed them out and threw a set of 33 x12.50 mud grapplers I had on there.


How many miles you got on her?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How About Some 38's


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

You getting rid of those brute578?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a nice truck brute574!!!!

I bought her last year at 114k & now she's at 125,600. Had her right at a year now.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got mine about 6 months ago. She has 95k on her right now. 2001 model.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bought mine 2 years ago with 65,000 miles, 206,000 miles now lol. 07 model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

southernbrute750 said:


> Looks good p here's mine as she sits. Gonna put a 3 in body 35 nitto trail grapplers and some 18 inch wheels come income tax season.


It's too bad you dont live closer. Those tires look like they still have plenty life left!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah they have a fair ammount. I also have 6 255/65/17 km2 just in case I need them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Those are kinda small though lol


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah about a 31 but like you said with the price of tires ill hang on tp these if I ever get In a pickle and need them. Would rather ride around on them considering there like new compared to riding on bald tires. Ya know.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

The 04-08 f150's don't have t-bars do they? Abstract btw nice trucks.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

No sir those got switched to a coil over system


----------

